# FS 66 trimmer head PN



## miller755 (Jun 15, 2020)

Wondering if anyone can match the pic of this shaft to the correct trimmer head, I ordered one that was supposed to fit and it did not. 
The trimmer is probably from the 1990's, but it is still a decent tool except the head is worn out.
Trying to get it up and running as a backup.
Thanks.


----------



## The Lorax (Jun 17, 2020)

I replaced mine recently with a Tecomec Universal, it came with everything needed to fit the head to almost any trimmer.








Testine Tap-N-Go BNW102 USA - Tecomec


Testina Tap & Go per tutti i tipi di decespugliatori sul mercato. Caricamento manuale del filo. Installazione semplice e rapida. Ideale per tutti i decespugliatori sul mercato americano.




www.tecomec.com


----------



## DND 9000 (Jun 17, 2020)

Which one did you buy, that does not fit? The silver collar screw in your picture should be removeable (screwable left hand thread), I think. A AutoCut 25-2, 30-2 and a TrimCut 30-2 I found listed for the FS 66. You will also need one or two guard washers I think to fit on the gearhead.

More specific information about the trimmer would be good to know too.


----------



## miller755 (Jun 17, 2020)

Sorry, thought I put up a reply to my question already, i figured out that it was an adapter for a universal trimmer head about 15 minutes after asking the question. The adapter had been on there for at least 15 yrs. Got the Oem sytle stihl trimmer head on, happy to have the FS66 up and running. Also made a new filter from Uni dual density foam. Thanks for the replies.


----------

